# Crosslands sleepover



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

As the gates to the camping ground at Crosslands gets locked overnight, who would be in for a campover there. Plan would be either to drive down when the gates are open, camp and fish evening and morning or to park at Berowra Ramp, next to the car ferry and paddle up to Crosslands. I am interested in the latter option as a test run for more taxing events.

What do you think? Maybe a weekend in March, meeting up on a Saturday afternoon, making our way up to Crosslands, setting camp, then fishing some more before a few quiet ales and another fish in the morning.

If interested, please post here and say which weekend in March suits you best


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dave, 
Sounds like a good idea. I would have to confirm closer to the date when i find out what sort of uni work load i have.

Might want to think about leaving the car at berowra ramp overnight, as an ex berowrian i would make sure anything left there wasn't important to me. Would probably be alright but on occasion the ramp can attract a hooligan element.

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dave,
I only live a few minutes away so I might not camp but would be interested in coming along for a fish or 2.

(If I can get them to keep the damn gate open by then I'll stay and have a cold one or 2 after we put some manners on the local fish population)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Eric,
If you wanted to stay for a cold one we can park your car outside the gate and one of us thats staying could drive you back up.

Cheers dave


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Im keen Dave
am free the first w/end in March , the 24th/25th and last w/end at this stage if that fits in with your plans
Phil


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Eric,
> If you wanted to stay for a cold one we can park your car outside the gate and one of us thats staying could drive you back up.
> 
> Cheers dave


This is shaping up like a plan Dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. Definately interested. Am free most weekends in March by the looks.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> Just read a report in the SMH about the bass being on up the Hawkesbury at the moment. Are they up that way at all?


Paul, they are in the creek but we may have to go upstream to find them. Depends on recent rain


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just found the Hornsby SC Crosslands page

Camping must be booked and costs $9 per adult per night. The key may be hired for a refundable depost of $155 and non-refundable fee of $25.

Wood barbeques, toilets and picnic shelters are available.

Thinking that late March would be best so soon after Barlings. The last weekend of March, Sat31/Sun1, looks best for tides, with high tide on the Saturday being early evening. Should be able to get a few fish on a drift up to Crosslands for those leaving the car in Berowra.

We need to book in advance. I will organise this with the council shortly after the Barlings trip. I will be looking for firm numbers by then.

Also, I will be bringing a tent, and sleeping bag. Can fit a couple of other guys in the tent, but you must be snoring tolerant


----------

